# Prescription and driving license



## patandkim (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi, we are house hunting on the Mosel in Nov and hope to move early next year but quick question around prescription and driving license. If you have a repeat prescription what do you have to do when in Germany and driving what address do you put on license as dvla won't accept german address, thanks patrick and Kim


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

patandkim said:


> Hi, we are house hunting on the Mosel in Nov and hope to move early next year but quick question around prescription and driving license. If you have a repeat prescription what do you have to do when in Germany and driving what address do you put on license as dvla won't accept german address, thanks patrick and Kim


Ask your GP for a report/copy of your file/your latest lab results and for a 3-month supply of your medication (or however much they are willing to prescribe) to take with you to Germany.

Once in Germany and covered by German health insurance (or even while still under EHIC), find a local GP (Allgemeinarzt) and show your report/lab results/file and ask for the equivalent medication to be prescribed. Your new doctor may want to get their own lab results or whatever is needed, so don't leave it until you are down to the last tablet.

You will have to exchange your UK driving license for a German one (within 6 months of moving, as far as I know). The German authorities will then return your UK driving license to the DVLA. At least that was the procedure when I exchanged my Swiss license for a UK one.


----------

